

Tell HN: Google Mail is down - Andrew_Quentin

That is unacceptable. I usually send documents through e-mail to myself intending to print them off. Sometimes, it is crucial that I am able to print them off.<p>Anyway, just wanted to say, remember to keep a USB back up with you as well if you do what I do. Google Mail cant be trusted.
======
selectnull
Gmail has been so reliable for me, that once or twice it was down, I actually
celebrated the off time.

That said, it's _not_ down at the moment. Damn...

------
hoag
Hm. It's working fine for me right now.

Use Dropbox. Works flawlessly (although I suppose syncing can be a bit slow).

~~~
calebmpeterson
Dropbox!!

